# Partagas mille fleurs



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

So I got a box of these to go with the RASS that I ordered. I figured for the price, it would be a nice short smoke when I didn't have time for the larger gauge smokes. I got the box and the top row, probably 75% of them were hard as rocks. I ended up cutting an inch off to make it smokable. I did take that inch and take it apart and it was a little vieny, but mostly thick very dry leaves. I haven't looked at the bottom row yet, but I assume they are the same...

Granted this is the least expensive box of CC I have bought, but the RASS, Bolivar and HdM's were darn near perfect....

How do I cure that?


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

harley33 said:


> So I got a box of these to go with the RASS that I ordered. I figured for the price, it would be a nice short smoke when I didn't have time for the larger gauge smokes. I got the box and the top row, probably 75% of them were hard as rocks. I ended up cutting an inch off to make it smokable. I did take that inch and take it apart and it was a little vieny, but mostly thick very dry leaves. I haven't looked at the bottom row yet, but I assume they are the same...
> 
> Granted this is the least expensive box of CC I have bought, but the RASS, Bolivar and HdM's were darn near perfect....
> 
> How do I cure that?


I'd send it back to the retailer. Once the oils are gone, the flavor profile will always be off IMO.

Mustn't be much left of the stick after cutting an inch off no?

MrR


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> I'd send it back to the retailer. Once the oils are gone, the flavor profile will always be off IMO.
> 
> Mustn't be much left of the stick after cutting an inch off no?
> 
> MrR


My 30 minute smoke turns into a 15 minute smoke with one cut...

Not sure that I am going to return them. This was a new place that I got them and I only have about $60-70~ into it. I will definitely send them an email and see what they can do. If they offer something in return, I will keep sending them business, otherwise I will write if off as a learning experience...


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

You should try the RyJ Mille Fleur. They are a much better smoke at the same price.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Put them away and forget about them.
When you come back to them, they should have loosened up somewhat. You may regret cutting them all or retruning/selling/trading them away.

My $.02 based on similar experience.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have some from 07 that I put down until my son's 18th b-day. These were from the month and year he was born. I did have one and had no issues with it from what I remember. Rest them and revisit.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

audio1der said:


> Put them away and forget about them.
> When you come back to them, they should have loosened up somewhat. You may regret cutting them all or retruning/selling/trading them away.
> 
> My $.02 based on similar experience.


This is great advice Kevin. Many people are so excited when they get their cc's that they smoke them ROTT. You can't do that. Well you can but don't expect great results. Let them rest for at least a few months and if you can 1 or 2 years. You will be thankful that you did!


----------



## cigordo (Aug 3, 2007)

I second that. Recently got a box of Partagas mille fleurs, and most of them are solid as broom sticks, totally unsmokeables. BTW do not think this can be cured with any amount of aging. What a waste, they seem impeccably made with good cuban tobacco.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cigordo said:


> I second that. Recently got a box of Partagas mille fleurs, and most of them are solid as broom sticks, totally unsmokeables. BTW do not think this can be cured with any amount of aging. What a waste, they seem impeccably made with good cuban tobacco.


A lot of cigars that are too firm will get better with age. :2


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

cigordo said:


> I second that. Recently got a box of Partagas mille fleurs, and most of them are solid as broom sticks, totally unsmokeables. BTW do not think this can be cured with any amount of aging. What a waste, they seem impeccably made with good cuban tobacco.


Sorry but you are wrong. Age will loosen them up!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Just let them rest for about a month. they will come around. I have had this happen with a partys before when they are fresh. Pulling one cigar out of each row will also help and allow them to relax a little. I got some RjY Milles 2 months back. They are just starting to smoke as good as some fresh milles can.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I will definitely let them rest as I can't smoke them... but I am comparing them to the Bolivar PCs that I got from another place and I could smoke them ROTT. Maybe I don't understand what a mille fluer is...

I will let them get humidified and aged and return to them in a couple of months. I did sent an email to retailer and they sounded like they wanted to make the sale right. As I said the RASS seemed fine. This is just my 5th CC purchase and the first boxes were fine.

I might just be impatient...


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Report back on this thread in a few months. I'm curious to hear the progress.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The last two boxes of CCs - Mile fors - Bolivar ccs - were both hard as rocks . I had to pithch almost two full boxes of CCs - it cost me close to $500 
I thought I would try one more box - if it was bad - NO MORE CC orders. I bought a box of Cohiba Siglo 6. So far I have had one - maybe two bummers - flavor is good, but for the most part the ciagars are very smokeable.
For the money - I can get almost two boxes fo Don Carlos for the cost of One cohiba siglo. This batch of siglos are good - but not as good as two boxes of Don Carlos.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

harley33 said:


> I will definitely let them rest as I can't smoke them... but I am comparing them to the Bolivar PCs that I got from another place and I could smoke them ROTT. Maybe I don't understand what a mille fluer is...
> 
> I will let them get humidified and aged and return to them in a couple of months. I did sent an email to retailer and they sounded like they wanted to make the sale right. As I said the RASS seemed fine. This is just my 5th CC purchase and the first boxes were fine.
> 
> I might just be impatient...


A "Mille Fleur" just references the intended flavor profile - "Thousand Flowers." And they are floral for Partagas. But I think patience is the key here. Cubans need time - you will always hear "let them sit" in response to tight draws, because that's the solution. In addition, try dry-boxing them.



baba said:


> The last two boxes of CCs - Mile fors - Bolivar ccs - were both hard as rocks . I had to pithch almost two full boxes of CCs - it cost me close to $500
> I thought I would try one more box - if it was bad - NO MORE CC orders. I bought a box of Cohiba Siglo 6. So far I have had one - maybe two bummers - flavor is good, but for the most part the ciagars are very smokeable.
> For the money - I can get almost two boxes fo Don Carlos for the cost of One cohiba siglo. This batch of siglos are good - but not as good as two boxes of Don Carlos.


You shouldn't have to fork over money for Cohibas just to get good draws. Why did you pitch them instead of returning them? Every reputable, legitimate Habanos retailer has a guarantee and a return policy. Maybe it's time to try a different vendor instead of a different cigar...just sayin'.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

baba said:


> The last two boxes of CCs - Mile fors - Bolivar ccs - were both hard as rocks . I had to pithch almost two full boxes of CCs - it cost me close to $500
> I thought I would try one more box - if it was bad - NO MORE CC orders. I bought a box of Cohiba Siglo 6. So far I have had one - maybe two bummers - flavor is good, but for the most part the ciagars are very smokeable.
> For the money - I can get almost two boxes fo Don Carlos for the cost of One cohiba siglo. This batch of siglos are good - but not as good as two boxes of Don Carlos.


Patience my friend.....patience.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

To send the cigars back out of country is a real pain. Cohiba supossedly gets the best tobaccos from all of the farms for their blend. The last batch of Cohiba were very good. Better than the prior CCs that I have bought.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

keep us posted...but sit on them for a few months and try again


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I always try one ROTT cuz I can't stand the agony of waiting.
Quite often, I regret it. But that gives me the patience to wait while the rest age awhile.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> keep us posted...but sit on them for a few months and try again


Will do. Tonight I put them into a humidor all with other CCs. Very loose environment at about 66%~ humidity. They are sleeping with Bolivar PCs, RASS and HDM petite robustos in my basement where it's more humid. I pulled out a couple of each and placed them in the every day humi, so I won't bother them.

Just to make sure I stated myself correctly, they have very hard spots, not the entire stick, but they make it not smokable. Parts are perfect, but 1 or 2 sections of about an inch are very hard - I could bounce a quarter off those spots if I wanted.

They will sleep until the OSU USC game (early September) and I will try again. The retailer has made good, so I will try another mille, maybe the RyJ as previously suggested. I just don't have the money to buy the high dollar CCs when I can get a very good, consistent NC for a fraction of the price. Just looking for a 30 minute good smoke.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tarks said:


> You should try the RyJ Mille Fleur. They are a much better smoke at the same price.


Just got my box of these - good recommendation :rockon:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh nice. Have you had one yet? Another recommendation is the HdM Palmas Extra. A great smoke at a great price.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

harley33 said:


> Just got my box of these - good recommendation :rockon:


I hope your cigars will draw. I usually have several that are totally plugged.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

baba said:


> I hope your cigars will draw. I usually have several that are totally plugged.


Have you ever had a Cuban cigar that you could smoke?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Have you ever had a Cuban cigar that you could smoke?


Yes I have. I recently bought a box of Cohiba siglo 6 - that were very good. I have also had good luck with Vega Robinas. Pretty much mixed with the other ones.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

That's odd. I get a plugged cigar about 1 out of every 30 - 40 I smoke and then I am able to loosen it up with a draw tool. I have never had to throw one away. Oh well, maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Oh nice. Have you had one yet? Another recommendation is the HdM Palmas Extra. A great smoke at a great price.


Yes I have had 2 or 3. I am going to let them relax for a month or so. They are very worth the money. I had a slight draw problem, but its not the hard as a rock problem I had with the partagas. This is fix itself with a month nap.

I will give the HdM's a try on the next order. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree. Rarely do I get a plugged cc. The only box I recall having issues was a box of HdM Palmas Extra. I let them rest and so far this box is smoking great.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

harley33 said:


> Yes I have had 2 or 3. I am going to let them relax for a month or so. They are very worth the money. I had a slight draw problem, but its not the hard as a rock problem I had with the partagas. This is fix itself with a month nap.
> 
> I will give the HdM's a try on the next order. Thanks for the recommendation.


No problem. Glad I could help. Don't expect the HdM PE's to blow you away but for the price they are a great daily smoke.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tarks said:


> No problem. Glad I could help. Don't expect the HdM PE's to blow you away but for the price they are a great daily smoke.


These are what I was looking for. A 20-30 minute smoke while I am lighting the grill after work or with my coffee on the weekends. I will smoke a bigger stick with deck time after dinner. Again Thx.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You may also want to check into the Los Statos de Luxe Delirios. These are a pretty tasty smoke and won't break the bank at $1.00 apiece.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well today is the day to revisit my hardened friends. To my delight, they have loosened up quite a bit. There are still 3 or 4 that are very firm. I chose to enjoy one of those and it was very smokable. Glad I waited (didn't toss them) and thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I love stories with happy endings 

Let me suggest JLP Cremas for a good, quick, everyday smoke. I'm constantly amazed at how tasty this unassuming short fill cigar is. You won't mistake it for anything but a CC, has that elusive "twang." If you look around for sales, they can be had for under $2/stick.


----------

